# Deer Bacon



## captain belly (Feb 7, 2018)

Thought I'd share a How-To on making deer bacon. ALSO........ Does anyone have the recipe for the actual seasoning and cure??? This is the only specialty meat I make that I have to buy the pre-made mix.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks Good.

big rockpile


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

You're killing me smalls


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ummmmmmm Mmmmmmmm


----------

